# Black Radiance???



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

While flipping through an issue of Seventeen Magazine I stopped to see that one of the models was wearing a few products from a drugstore line called Black Radiance. I assumed that because of the name and the fact that it was worn by a deeper skinned girl that it was a line marketed to black women and other women of color. Now, I haven't seen Black Radiance ANYWHERE but I'm interested in trying it. Have any of you used their products? Tell me and all of us about your experience. And where can I find it. Apparently there aren't any drugstores in my area that hold this line. Let the comments begin!


----------



## Nekura (Dec 9, 2007)

Black Radiance is mainly sold at Rite Aids but I've seen them at Walgreen's too.

I haven't tried much from them besides an eyeshadow quad in Retro Chic and I find the quality and pigment really nice. They're easy to blend with a decent staying power and most of all it's a really cheap quad. Cost me under $4 I believe. Otherwise I haven't tried much from Black Radiance because I'm not actually a woman of colour (infact super pale lol, NC15) but this quad has drawn me in for years that I had to buy it.


----------



## DontFeedtheZebr (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a couple of their loose shadows, and they're smooth and HEAVILY pigmented.  And they have a wonderful array of colors.  I'd say they're certainly worth the price.


----------



## sitasati (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah ...I saw it at walgreen's too. I bought some of the loose powder eyeshadow. It's pretty good color payoff. One eyeshadow costs like 3 bucks. Not bad for good color payoff.


----------



## Isabel101 (Dec 9, 2007)

The loose eyeshadows are excellent! They are so beautiful. Only $3 at my local walgreens. I think they only carry these items in heavily populated AA communities.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 9, 2007)

I am NW15 and I bought some e/s in this line from Walmart.  They were very highly pigmented.  I liked that.


----------



## d n d (Dec 9, 2007)

Unfortunately, Black Radiance has joined the ranks of Black Opal, Posner, and Shades of You (anyone else remember this brand?) where I live since they did not carry them anywhere except for Osco and Osco is no longer in business.  
What I do remember though is that they carried some beautiful shades at really reasonable prices...if I remember right they even had a makeup primer which I am sure would be 75% cheaper than MAC!    
I hope you try it and like it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Found a *few* Black Radiance products at Walgreens.com and lots of it on ebay.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE!

i haven't seen them in any Walgreen's near me. and I'm surprised cuz there are enough "warmer "skinned people in my area where you'd think they'd sell it. I live in the Bay for god's sake! yeeeeh!


----------



## aimeilee (Dec 9, 2007)

I've been at university for the last several months, but they carried them at the CVS near my house last time I was there...somewhere else you could possibly check. (I don't know if cvs.com would have it?)


----------



## makeba (Dec 9, 2007)

Its a very nice line that  you can purchase at walgreens.  I wanted a deep navy liner that would show as its color and not black so i purchased their liquid navy liner and it is exactly what i was looking for. i was looking for a  nice subtle lipliner for  my lipstick Plant a Kiss by Mac and found one that was very close to Cushy lipliner and it works great. I went back to get the black liquid liner and its very nice and easy to remove.


----------



## Larkin (Dec 10, 2007)

IMO stay far far away from the e/s.  I find their quads?trio? to be chalky, transparent, and flat. Not worth the $3 or $4.  I've tried two of them.  The blue looks really pretty but IMO it's totally worthless.  My Walmart and Target sells them.(and I'm not in a "heavily populated AA community")


----------



## BadBadGirl (Dec 10, 2007)

I've seen this line at Kmart, so you can also check there.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Dec 10, 2007)

I have 3 of the loose shadows and they're GREAT!! They go on smoothly and they have a wonderful color payoff.


----------



## MissDiva (Dec 13, 2007)

im a big fan of black radiance, i use their liquid foundation and loose powder
im a NW45 in Mac and equivalence in black radiance is 
liquid foundation: 3405 Walnut Soufflé
loose powder: 8112 medium
i have been using them for years and as a back up makeup when i run out of Mac,
you can have them at CVS,Walgreen's,Kmart,walmart,target,Rite Aids,
if you cant find them try Walgreen's online they have it here the link
hope it helps


----------



## braidey (Dec 14, 2007)

I use the loose e/s, bronzer in Radiant Glow(to die for), blushes, and l/g.


----------



## kaylastia (Jan 15, 2008)

I also wear MAC NW45. What is its Black radiance comparison
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in cream to powder foundation?


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 15, 2008)

I believe Walnut Souffle is discontinued.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use Black Radiance foundation. I purchase @ CVS or Target, but these stores do not carry the full color line. BR is cool, but I always looking out for another foundation.  I use Rum Spice with NW43 loose powder or Dark MSF as a finishing powder.   Overall, I will tell you that Black Radiance foundation is a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## kaylastia (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Apple Diva

Is Black radiance in Mocha a comprable equivalent?  
Alos, I just purchased Black Radiance loose powdre in Medium Tone, should I have purchased Deep?
One last inquiry, Dark MSF as a finishing powder.. what is MSF??

Thanks
Kaylastia


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I haven't tried any products by them yet, but i'm going to! 
They're not carried in any Walgreens/drugstores in my area, but Walmart & Target in my area carries the line. . . i need to try it since it's getting such rave reviews! I've always admired the line. . . the shades look excellent!


----------



## yummy411 (Jan 15, 2008)

yes black radiance is in the posner, black opal and line up but i do appreciate their foundation range. i love their illuminating liquid (not for everyday use.)  great option for WoC, but as many drugstore brands and even h/e, they can be horrible for your skin.  just take great care of your skin. if you slip up while using the face products you are quicker to see pimples. so i say buy it, but just don't use it everyday.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 16, 2008)

I've never even heard of it.  Sorry


----------



## Loveleighe (Jan 17, 2008)

I just saw them in my local rite aid and the prices are great but i tell ya DO NOT buy their liners... even after sharpening them it was like tearing my lid open. luckily it was on 99 cents cus i tossed that ish in the trash after attempting to use it for or five times but i was so mad


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_I use the loose e/s, bronzer in Radiant Glow(to die for)_

 
Co-signed. Gives a wonderful glow.


----------



## mscuttie715 (Jan 27, 2008)

*I love Black Radience, and I don't have a problem finding the brand. It is carried at most CVS's and Walgreens in Florida. I have also seen it in Walmart and Target. I love there eyeshadow quads, conceler, and foundation. The prices are so inexpensive so you get a lot of bang for your buck.*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 27, 2008)

I tried the liquid eyeliner today.  It's great and so inexpensive.


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Jan 30, 2008)

im gonna have to try this.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaylastia* 

 
_Thanks Apple Diva

Is Black radiance in Mocha a comprable equivalent?  
Alos, I just purchased Black Radiance loose powdre in Medium Tone, should I have purchased Deep?
One last inquiry, Dark MSF as a finishing powder.. what is MSF??

Thanks
Kaylastia_

 

Mocha probably is a dupe of Walnut Souffle.  Unfortunately, that shade is not available in my area.  Please let me know if u Mocha works for you.  I do know you can purchase on Walgreens.com


----------



## Caramel_QT (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_ Overall, I will tell you that Black Radiance foundation is a worthwhile purchase.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really? Hmmmm...gonna check this stuff out!


----------



## Sundae (Feb 1, 2008)

My mum used to use black radiance a while back. I think she still has some of the pressed powder left.
I remember using it when i was younger becuase i had bad spots. It came off really easy on my clothes. Plus the colour my mum bought was WAY too light for either of us lol. My mums has a dark chocolate complexion and my complexion lighter than hers and it was still to light for our faces. What I must've looked like back then??? 

Not sure if I'd purchase it again though


----------

